# Sophronitis Surprise!



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2021)

Few days ago I was watering my plants in the cool tank and almost fell off my step stool when I saw this plant with 3 buds. I gasped because I have probably murdered as many of these as the number of eggs enough to fill two crates of a dozen!

If anyone can guess what it is before the big reveal?!? Tip: the hardest species in its group to grow and keep alive more than a year.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 7, 2021)

Coccinea?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2021)

monocotman said:


> Coccinea?


Very good guess David. Let wait to see if you are right when it opens.


----------



## NEslipper (Dec 7, 2021)

I was going to guess coccinea f. flava, because I thought they were even more difficult than the type, but the buds look pretty orange. Is this a 4N form from Japanese breeding lines? It looks nice and chunky. I’ve been slowly killing one for the past year.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 7, 2021)

NEslipper said:


> I was going to guess coccinea f. flava, because I thought they were even more difficult than the type, but the buds look pretty orange. Is this a 4N form from Japanese breeding lines? It looks nice and chunky. I’ve been slowly killing one for the past year.


Hehe I will elaborate ID and provenance once the flowers are fully open.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 8, 2021)

no red midline on the leaves???


----------



## PeteM (Dec 8, 2021)

Oooo. Commenting so I don't miss this.


----------



## tomp (Dec 8, 2021)

Yes buds are fat and yellow orange. I‘d guess a Tokyo Nursery 4n flavum. However knowing you it ain’t that easy…


----------



## Guldal (Dec 8, 2021)

In my book the plant itself seems to be way too small for a 4N coccinea... I would rather look in the direction of pygmaea (with fond glances towards acuensis or bicolor as second guesses)


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Few days ago I was watering my plants in the cool tank and almost fell off my step stool when I saw this plant with 3 buds. I gasped because I have probably murdered as many of these as the number of eggs enough to fill two crates of a dozen!
> 
> If anyone can guess what it is before the big reveal?!? Tip: the hardest species in its group to grow and keep alive more than a year.
> 
> ...


Like others, my guess is coccinea. I always look forward to your cool tank posts for clues on this one. I have a seedling that’s in its 3rd year of growing strong. No idea what I’m doing and following your success here. May the fat promising bud gods shine upon your miracle.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Few days ago I was watering my plants in the cool tank and almost fell off my step stool when I saw this plant with 3 buds. I gasped because I have probably murdered as many of these as the number of eggs enough to fill two crates of a dozen!
> 
> If anyone can guess what it is before the big reveal?!? Tip: the hardest species in its group to grow and keep alive more than a year.
> 
> ...


Leslie, what is the glaucous-leafed fan yo the right of the hopeful mystery please?


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2021)

tomp said:


> Yes buds are fat and yellow orange. I‘d guess a Tokyo Nursery 4n flavum. However knowing you it ain’t that easy…


I concur.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2021)

Here’s a peek at it opening!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 8, 2021)

Nice


----------



## monocotman (Dec 8, 2021)

very lovely!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> Leslie, what is the glaucous-leafed fan yo the right of the hopeful mystery please?


Cyrtochis crassifolia!


----------



## Paphman910 (Dec 8, 2021)

Is that a 4n form?


----------



## Guldal (Dec 8, 2021)

Ach, ach... the plant looked so much smaller in the first photos...size and proportions are always difficult to judge without anything known to measure against!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2021)

Paphman910 said:


> Is that a 4n form?


Yes I think so


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 8, 2021)

Guldal said:


> Ach, ach... the plant looked so much smaller in the first photos...size and dimensions always difficult to judge without anything known to measure against!


It’s in a 2.5 inch pot.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 8, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It’s in a 2.5 inch pot.


Ah, noch ist Polen nicht verloren! ("Poland has not perished yet!" as goes the first line of the Polish national anthem)


----------



## abax (Dec 8, 2021)

That flash of bright color is exciting and wonderful. More photos please.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2021)

abax said:


> That flash of bright color is exciting and wonderful. More photos please.


Will do... I'm waiting for the 3rd bud to open for a family shot lol.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 9, 2021)

S. pygmeae 4N? (letting go of bicolor as second guess, but still keeping acuensis, though 4N, as such) 

Please, don't keep us agonizing over the answer, but let us at least know whether the correct species has been mentioned?!


----------



## PeteM (Dec 9, 2021)

Guldal said:


> S. pygmeae 4N? (letting go of bicolor as second guess, but still keeping acuensis, though 4N, as such)
> 
> Please, don't keep us agonizing over the answer, but let us at least know whether the correct species has been mentioned?!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 9, 2021)

PeteM said:


>


Hello Pete!
As the holidays are approaching my thoughts, yesterday, happened upon a conversation about a family Christmas decoration feud, I had with a very witty guy in these pages at some point. I couldn't retrieve the conversation, but wonder, whether you might be that guy? If so, I would eagerly look forward to hear the further development of the saga?
Kind regards, Jens


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2021)

cernau 4N, hmmmm. what's your address?


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Cyrtochis crassifolia!


Wow thanks. New to my want list.


----------



## shariea (Dec 9, 2021)

Those are gorgeous! Great pics.


----------



## JLOG (Dec 9, 2021)

Wow, love this bright red color!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 9, 2021)

Leslie, take good care of her! She Is so perfect!
I still regret to have killed a collection of 12 Soph. coccinea from orchidario Binot!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 9, 2021)

Had a better look at the plant and flowers, couldn't be Soph. Arizona?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2021)

The big reveal once the 3rd flower opens! I am calling this cultivar ‘Hot Lava’. 

Hint: it’s a species!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 9, 2021)

NYEric said:


> cernau 4N, hmmmm. what's your address?


Toronto, Canada, North America, Earth, Milky Way lol


----------



## Guldal (Dec 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hint: it’s a species!


Of course it is, Stupid 

I might be the King of Nitpickers, but you, my friend, by Jove, are the Speciesist to end all speciesists!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 10, 2021)

The third bud is opening!!! Soon it’s ID will be revealed!! 

The brightest thing in my cold tank!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 11, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> The third bud is opening!!! Soon it’s ID will be revealed!!
> 
> The brightest thing in my cold tank!
> 
> ...


Unbelievable. Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 11, 2021)

Bicolor???


----------



## dodidoki (Dec 11, 2021)

Wonderful, anything is....


----------



## LO69 (Dec 11, 2021)

Indeed, whatever It is!!!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 11, 2021)

Leslie, what kind of lights are you using in there? Led, fluo?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 11, 2021)

LO69 said:


> Leslie, what kind of lights are you using in there? Led, fluo?


LED’s … custom with mix of reds, blue and white.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 11, 2021)

Finally all 3 flowers open! 

Such emotions in my heart to see this!


----------



## Guldal (Dec 11, 2021)

C'mon, Leslie! Let the agony end, so that we can concentrate on enjoying the wonderfull flowers and plant!!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 11, 2021)

Guldal said:


> C'mon, Leslie! Let the agony end, so that we can concentrate on enjoying the wonderfull flowers and plant!!!!!


Let’s all take a moment to take a breath in (after looking at these breathless flowers) and enjoy the blooming. Not many moments like this happen everyday.


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 11, 2021)

Very happy plant, Leslie! How large are the blooms? I just realized your plant is from a division of one of my C. coccinea (I grow 2 clones). I got my first plant from J and L in 2011. Sold as a tetraploid, from Japanese breeding. I divided it and sold a few plants in Ontario. The shape is better under your growing conditions.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 11, 2021)

Erythrone said:


> Very happy plant, Leslie! How large are the blooms? I just realized your plant is from a division of one of my C. coccinea (I grow 2 clones). I got my first plant from J and L in 2011. Sold as a tetraploid, from Japanese breeding. I divided it and sold a few plants in Ontario. The shape is better under your growing conditions.View attachment 31112


Hi Lise! Yes it’s your coccinea!! I got this division from Marcotte and it bloomed in my cold tank. Perhaps the high humidity (90% average) kept petals to develop fuller? Blooms currently at 5.5 cm NS. 

I hear it may expand over the next couple weeks?

I understand that this cultivar had been previously named ‘Franceville’. Was it a J&L name or yours?


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 12, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Hi Lise! Yes it’s your coccinea!! I got this division from Marcotte and it bloomed in my cold tank. Perhaps the high humidity (90% average) kept petals to develop fuller? Blooms currently at 5.5 cm NS.
> 
> I hear it may expand over the next couple weeks?
> 
> I understand that this cultivar had been previously named ‘Franceville’. Was it a J&L name or yours?



Yes, the bloom can expand over the next couple of weeks. That's how they bloom with me! My other plant is very strange. The flower is totally feflexed at opening and become very flat a few days later! But those plants are only grown at 70 % RH 

The name 'Franceville' is mine.


----------



## monocotman (Dec 12, 2021)

Just an amazing blooming. Please post when they’re fully expanded!


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 12, 2021)

These opened so fast!

why does it look so orange compared to the plant from which know it was divided?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 12, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> These opened so fast!
> 
> why does it look so orange compared to the plant from which know it was divided?


Coccinea red-orange color is very hard to capture due to color saturation and type of lighting. Mine is high up on LED lights plus iPhone hi def camera that captures this color. Other phones or camera under different lightning sources can make it more red visually.


----------



## PhragNewbie021 (Dec 12, 2021)

Really Beautiful!


----------



## LO69 (Dec 13, 2021)

I've never grown under led lights but I did notice that colours appear brighter and shiner under fluo tubes.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 13, 2021)

This is an extraordinary beauty and the red is eye catching. Congrats Leslie ! 


DrLeslieEe said:


> Coccinea red-orange color is very hard to capture due to color saturation and type of lighting. Mine is high up on LED lights plus iPhone hi def camera that captures this color. Other phones or camera under different lightning sources can make it more red visually.



The colour red can be a challenge to digital cameras and the light also has an important influence how the colours, not only the red one, are pictured. If you want an exact pictured colour you must adjust the colour temperature with an photo editing program.


BrucherT said:


> .......why does it look so orange compared to the plant from which know it was divided?


Brucher, beside what I wrote above I think the photo of Erythrone is slightly oversaturated. You can see this also at the blue/green colour of the leaves.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 13, 2021)

GuRu said:


> This is an extraordinary beauty and the red is eye catching. Congrats Leslie !
> 
> 
> The colour red can be a challenge to digital cameras and the light also has an important influence how the colours, noz only the red one, are pictured. If you want an exact pictured colour you must adjust the colour temperature with an photo editing program.
> ...


Thank you both for these explanations! My poor baby will probably only have cell phone photos but hopefully they’ll be true enough.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 14, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> .......My poor baby will probably only have cell phone photos but hopefully they’ll be true enough.



Brucher, it's like always with technical issues... the input in a system rules the exactness of the output. If you keep this in mind.....everything is o.k., also cell phone photos.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 15, 2021)

Slightly bigger today as petals expand:


----------



## monocotman (Dec 15, 2021)

Fabulous!


----------

